# eclpise plug in



## jidokwan (1. Aug 2009)

HI Folks!
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr ein plug in für Eclipse kennt, mit dem 2 Leute gleichzeitig an einem Quellcode arbeiten können.

Danke für antworten 

jidokwan


----------



## Wildcard (1. Aug 2009)

Eclipse Communication Framework Project Home


----------



## jidokwan (1. Aug 2009)

danke !!
Ich werde Es mir mal in nächster Zeit ansehen.


----------

